# Rescue mission for Egyptians in tunisia



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, the libyans are in Tunisia , and there stuck,
Why are the British government going to get them out, why can't the army, air force of Egypt go get them. Or Evan other Arab brothers,
All these complaints how the British gov acted to slow in Egypt and Libya regarding expats,
And do you think that anyone is going to be grateful, not a chance,
:boxing:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I too read that HMG was going to help repatriate Egyptians and Tunisians I just hope they do a better job there than they manage here. I would imagine they are helping out as once again it suits their own agenda nothing to do with it being morally right to help people trapped like this.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I too read that HMG was going to help repatriate Egyptians and Tunisians I just hope they do a better job there than they manage here. I would imagine they are helping out as once again it suits their own agenda nothing to do with it being morally right to help people trapped like this.


But the Egyptian gov ( use the term loosely ) have then got to deal with them, sure they won't be to happy about that. Just wondering why don't they just take them all to uk, because the visa section at embassy will be full of woe is me I'm being persecuted let me come to the uk and of course bleeding hearts will let them in
To be honest agenda or not there helping, but what about all this united Arab nation stuff, all talk no action.
Then it struck me , if same happened here, were would people go
1 Libyan border eh no
2 Sudan border eh no
3 Israeli border eh no again
We'd end up in Alex wading out to sea LOL.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> But the Egyptian gov ( use the term loosely ) have then got to deal with them, sure they won't be to happy about that. Just wondering why don't they just take them all to uk, because the visa section at embassy will be full of woe is me I'm being persecuted let me come to the uk and of course bleeding hearts will let them in
> To be honest agenda or not there helping, but what about all this united Arab nation stuff, all talk no action.
> Then it struck me , if same happened here, were would people go
> 1 Libyan border eh no
> ...


We could all go visit Horus in Sharm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Martin Luther King, jr.: 
In the end, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Martin Luther King, jr.:
> In the end, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends


Very very true


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> Very very true


Now we have the problem who are the friends , who are the enemies 
Our grandchildren will read about this history and from afar it may be may well be a different story from what we are living now. I can't wait.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Ok, the libyans are in Tunisia , and there stuck,
> Why are the British government going to get them out, why can't the army, air force of Egypt go get them. Or Evan other Arab brothers,
> All these complaints how the British gov acted to slow in Egypt and Libya regarding expats,
> And do you think that anyone is going to be grateful, not a chance,
> :boxing:


Well was at airport waiting for Europe flight and it was packed, there are planes coming in full of Egyptians from Tunisia,
These poor people , most had small hold all , they were disheveled, tired, and on there own.
Some had nothing but the blanket they obviously had been given maybe before the flight.
There were people touting for business as soon as they came out of airport control,
Then out side there were angry scuffles shouting etc,
When I collected hubby ( who thought the tears were for him) he said inside was mayhem.
Many of theses poor men were sitting outside on any patch of grass, I suppose wondering what to do next.
The army couldn't organize buses to take them straight to the villages, or to any collection point to give them a meal and a nights rest before getting them home.
These people are the HUD carriers, cement mixers, etc to leave them wandering about , confused and then angry, when there's other things going on seems to me like putting a match to near a flame .
Bat


----------



## Miniar R.M.S (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey all of you, I’m from Tunisia and i have a good idea about what you are talking about !

Egyptian, Tunisian, Turkish, and Chinese nationals… living in Libya continued to enter Tunisia through the border region of Ra’as Ajadir,They came from Tripoli and nearby cities, fleeing the threat of death.

At the border towns of Zarzis and Jerba, hundreds of Egyptians have been camped out in classrooms and in a local gymnasium, some for days.
At a school in Zarzis, where mattresses covered the floor of a classroom…
Many aid volunteers,doctors, army,Tunisian people were there to assist and help.

I think that this was a duty !
Hope for all Arabic countries freedom and better futur


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Miniar R.M.S said:


> I think that this was a duty !
> Hope for all Arabic countries freedom and better futur


I hope so too but these revolutions don't seem to have borught anything good SO FAR have they?
Look at egypt, look at how many tunisians are running to Europe in their thousands.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Repatriation would be a good thing, whoever helped.

But what good are the Arab League and the African Union under the circumstances. They lack any decision makers so someone took the lead to help those stranded. Europe again had to take the lead with the UN sanctions. 

Yet the UK always gets the blame for interference. Sure they have the worlds third largest military, but its the British people who always end up paying for policing these rougue states. £1 million for every cruise missile fired. £1 billion each week for the Navy to help evacuate and attend to injuries.

Please, do not criticise good intentions. The oil fields of Lybia are European controlled in any case, the UK, France and Italy are only trying to salvalge a bad situation that could get worse if left to Gadaffi.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

it is not up to france italy or the uk to decide lybia's destiny.
Lybia has a tribal society, it is madness to interfere with the social fabric there.
The rais enjoys good support in some areas and is hated in other. Nothing will change if someone else takes over. They will be hated in Tripoli but liked in Misrata.

Iraq = failure
Afghanistan = failure

Are lessons ever learnt?
I also did not see planes flying over Rwanda or Sudan....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As I have said before. No one treats egyptian worse than a fellow Egyptian


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Respect*



MaidenScotland said:


> As I have said before. No one treats egyptian worse than a fellow Egyptian


And they treat tourists and visitors with the same disdain. We are meal tickets to them.

Look Marenostrum, people from the UK is sick and tired of bailing out these failed African states. We have a right to say enough is enough. We are doing it with our feet and staying away till we get some respect. 

Florida crashes to 1.6 million empty homes
Florida's state Census Bureau revealed this week that 18%, or 1.6 million, of its homes are now sitting empty. The number of unoccupied homes has now risen by 63% over the past 10 years and such high levels of oversupply will keep home prices depressed and slow any recovery say local agents.

Egypt is next..... It should never take anything for granted. Visitors go for the sun and the sea and Egypt's history.... Not to meet Egyptians or put up with their sob-stories.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Not to meet Egyptians or put up with their sob-stories.


How many silly european ladies have been sending money to their egyptian boyfriend met on the redsea because ne tells them his hamster is sick?


----------

